# Wht woulkd you put in your first aid kit?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm just looking for ideas and suggestion. 

My kit is a 2 pack system. One easly gradable and one in my pack for more serious stuff. Intended for a BoG or hiking kit. Mostly intended for me but might help someone out in either situation.

Outer kit;
sun screen
insect reppellant
latex gloves
bandaids some butterfly and fitted 
cold pack
alcohol wipes
tweezer/scissors combination
cotton balls
tape
some basic meds; aspirin, antiseptic gels, etc.

Inner Pack
Some more alcohol wipes, bandaids, and gloves.
Basic meds
Bigger pads for larger wounds.
gauze
2 blood clot kits
more tape
and a 7day supply of fishy antibiotics
some needles and clips.

I have paracord and string for tourniquets and splints


----------



## Kolobos (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine is similar with some exceptions

lipbalm/chapstick
hemostatic forceps
tweezers
scalpel
matches/lighter to cauterize
superglue - you can seal everything from cuts to blisters with this stuff and is remarkably cheap and allready comes in small packages.
needle/thread - fishing line in a pinch
salt tablets
oralgel - i never see this in anyones med kit


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Battle dressing/compression bandage
anti diarehea meds
roll up splint
burn cream/water gel
Small book or guide on how to use some of the stuff (if you don't already have experience with all of it)


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Might want to throw in a couple of rolls of Kerlix or Kling gauze, a triangular bandage, and an ACE type bandage. Paracord doesn't make a great tourniquet, and a tourniquet should be used only as a LAST RESORT! Direct pressure and elevation are able to control most bleeding. If you need a tourniquet, you can use the triangular bandage and a stick for a windlass to tighten it.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

*Kolobos:*

Chap stick is for me under basic meds.

I have tweezers listed already and a multitool in the rest of my kit. I'd rather not use needle nose pliers but I could (and have, ouch).

But I have fire for cauterizing wounds in the rest of my kit.

Fishing line was gonna be my stitches, but it isn't in the med kit.

Superglue; Good idea. I'm gonna add it to my my pack. Heck I might add it to my pack in the med kit and somewhere else.

Oralgel is a good idea and I'll add it to the mix. At the moment I can't decide if it should be in the first or second kit.

*CulexPipiens*

anti diarrhea and burn creams fall under basic meds for me.

Would you suggest the battlefield dressing over a quickclot kit?

*tac803*

I listed gauze. I think you might be onto something, looking up gauze I found numerous kinds. I think I should have two different kinds.

I absolutely agree with you on the tourniquet advice. They are last resort after cauterization fails. And that's after bandaids, pressure, elevation, superglue, and quickclots fail. They are so dangerous on so many fronts. I hope to never have to use one because it means someone is screwed. Hopefully not me.


----------



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

On Tourniquets.. I will post this, I agree they should not be used without good judgement but I do think that if you have a MAJOR bleed its the first option not the last. The War in Iraq and Afganisatn has proven that TKs work and are effective. Now the NAEMT (National Assoc of EMTs ) is including application of Tourniquets as a Basic level skill. I have two types one is the SWAT -T in my IFAK, the other is a C-A-T new generation both are great and very small. 

A prospective survey of injured who required tourniquets was performed over 7 months in 2006 (NCT00517166 at ClinicalTrials.gov). Follow-up averaged 28 days. The study was at a combat support hospital in Baghdad. Among 2,838 injured and admitted civilian and military casualties with major limb trauma, 232 (8%) had 428 tourniquets applied on 309 injured limbs. We looked at emergency tourniquet use, and casualties were evaluated for shock (weak or absent radial pulse) and prehospital versus emergency department (ED) tourniquet use. We also looked at those casualties indicated for tourniquets but had none used. We assessed survival rates and limb outcome.

RESULTS: 

There were 31 deaths (13%). Tourniquet use when shock was absent was strongly associated with survival (90% vs. 10%; P < 0.001). Prehospital tourniquets were applied in 194 patients of which 22 died (11% mortality), whereas 38 patients had ED application of which 9 died (24% mortality; P = 0.05). The 5 casualties indicated for tourniquets but had none used had a survival rate of 0% versus 87% for those casualties with tourniquets used (P < 0.001). Four patients (1.7%) sustained transient nerve palsy at the level of the tourniquet. No amputations resulted solely from tourniquet use.

CONCLUSIONS: 

Tourniquet use when shock was absent was strongly associated with saved lives, and prehospital use was also strongly associated with lifesaving. No limbs were lost due to tourniquet use. Education and fielding of prehospital tourniquets in the military environment should continue.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Definitely some great suggestions. I would add Arnica Montana to every first aid kit. It's a homeopathic remedy that's great for any physiological or emotional shock or trauma. I've been using it for about 18 years. 
I would also add Bach Flower Rescue Remedy.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Tampons, maxi pads, eye wash, a magnet, a multi-vitamin, and I'll throw it out there again, even tho conservatives don't like it, marijuana. The latter has just too many medicinal uses to list.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Something new that I have added to my bob ... Lavender-100-Pure-Essential-Oil. It is awesome!

Research my friend ... research!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

SARSpecialist said:


> Tourniquet use when shock was absent was strongly associated with saved lives, and prehospital use was also strongly associated with lifesaving. No limbs were lost due to tourniquet use. Education and fielding of prehospital tourniquets in the military environment should continue.


Your post comes down to two words. Military Environment. I think that in a SH1T situation or general hiking their dangers are a bit different.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Tampons, maxi pads, eye wash, a magnet, a multi-vitamin, and I'll throw it out there again, even tho conservatives don't like it, marijuana. The latter has just too many medicinal uses to list.


I like the idea of a magnet. How do I keep it from interfering with my compasses?

I am not carrying pot. If it was legal sure but I am not dealing with the current legal ramifications.

Tampons and maxi pads... Well I thought the larger pads I had where good enough. I was going to say as much. But then I thought how do I know that?

I am going to be testing them with red colored water sometime wensday morning. Thank you for that. I just can't make this one finger stop from extending straight up and and showing you it's top side for making me curious about this... Buying those things and playing with them... 
(Good tip, and I'm kidding)


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Something new that I have added to my bob ... Lavender-100-Pure-Essential-Oil. It is awesome!
> 
> Research my friend ... research!


What do you think this is? I'm adding stuff because of suggestions here.

But what the heck does that oil do? Google just gives me people selling it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> I like the idea of a magnet. How do I keep it from interfering with my compasses?
> 
> I am not carrying pot. If it was legal sure but I am not dealing with the current legal ramifications.
> 
> ...


Small strong magnet, good for removing metal splinters from eyeballs, ect. Mine doesn't interfere, keep in separate pouches.

I drive the speed limit, I don't drive drunk, and I don't shoot when I don't know where the bullet is going, I don't steal, and I only lie at the poker table. I follow laws only in so far as those agree with me.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

So fattire what do you recommend, a dime bag or the full ounce?!?! Good call on the magnet, never thought of it! My first kit is a standard band aid and aspirin patch up small boo boo kit and the second one is for med issues when there is no ER open. That has a suture kit, antibiotics and lots of gauze and various tools and clamps that might come in handy. Hope my neice finishes med school early cause I have no clue what I'm doing for anything tougher than scrapes and splinters!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bahramthered said:


> What do you think this is? I'm adding stuff because of suggestions here.
> 
> But what the heck does that oil do? Google just gives me people selling it.


OUCH!

Lavender oil is often called 'medicine chest in a bottle' ... and I will stop with that said.

I'm one of those strange, odd folks that thinks one must not only take suggestions but to do a little research on what other people think. What I have and need in my bob could be very different from what you need in yours. Lots of things come into play such as weather in your area vs weather in mine. (and the list goes on and on.)

You ask for a suggestions and I gave you one. It is now up to you if you want to check it out.  It is like a tourniquet ... what use is it to have it in your bob if you have no clue how to use it.

Just my thoughts and I'm done.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> So fattire what do you recommend, a dime bag or the full ounce?!?! Good call on the magnet, never thought of it! My first kit is a standard band aid and aspirin patch up small boo boo kit and the second one is for med issues when there is no ER open. That has a suture kit, antibiotics and lots of gauze and various tools and clamps that might come in handy. Hope my neice finishes med school early cause I have no clue what I'm doing for anything tougher than scrapes and splinters!


I won't recommend a particular dosage, I will say that it doesnt take much. A single joint lasts me for days hiking.

My aunt was a triage nurse in nam, she taught me basic sutures using bananas. Vids can be found on YouTube. If you don't know how to use it, it isn't worth humping around.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

SARSpecialist said:


> CONCLUSIONS:
> 
> //...Tourniquet use when shock was absent was strongly associated with saved lives, and prehospital use was also strongly associated with lifesaving. No limbs were lost due to tourniquet use. Education and fielding of prehospital tourniquets in the military environment should continue.


While I agree that they have their place in prehospital use, in the years I worked in the streets as an EMT, then as a Paramedic, I never had to use one to control bleeding (ymmv). I dealt with gunshots, lacerations, puncture wounds, amputations, and most everything else that comes with being an inner city and rural Paramedic / Firefighter. It came close a few times, but direct pressure, a dressing, and pressure bandage normally took care of the situation. I understand the stats you are quoting, but arent they based on the presumption that there is a field hospital within an hour of the wounded? Are you advising the use of tourniquets as a first line of first aid or field treatment in a civilian setting where advanced medical care may be delayed?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

FatTire said:


> If you don't know how to use it, it isn't worth humping around.


Dang ... I agree with FatTire!  (LOL)


----------



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Your post comes down to two words. Military Environment. I think that in a SH1T situation or general hiking their dangers are a bit different.


I think the fact that this is now being taught in EMT school and is a skill criteria should indicate that it has worked its way into civilian medicine, the C-A-T and SWAT -T are both indicated by our EMS director and are taught by our local EMS Academy.. maybe not every service or EMS unit has adopted it yet but I would say its on the horizon, These things come and go.. we shall see if this is just a fad like MAST or if it actualy sticks around.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Would you suggest the battlefield dressing over a quickclot kit?


Depends on your space. I have both in mine. Some injuries may not lend themselves to an easy application of a compression dressing so quickclot might be a better choice.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Something new that I have added to my bob ... Lavender-100-Pure-Essential-Oil. It is awesome!
> 
> Research my friend ... research!


I never thought much for/about essential oils before the Oldest DD started working at the Health Food Store.

Seeing the benefits first hand, I am now a believer....Lavender, Thieves Oil and a few others are standards for us in this house now. Lavender Oil cures Diaper Rash on the grandson overnight, far better than commercial treatments/remedies.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

FatTire said:


> she taught me basic sutures using bananas. Vids can be found on YouTube.


Daing FT, you keep surprising me, Sutures using bananas...am going to have to look that one up.



FatTire said:


> If you don't know how to use it, it isn't worth humping around.


That is profound, hopefully many will consider this.


----------



## mtlad (Apr 12, 2010)

Duct tape,
super glue,
suture kit,
clean water in a foil pack
gauze

in addition to this I always have lighters flashlights and multi tools on my person.

in my vehicle kit I have

scissors
tweezers
lidocaine
tri-care (look into it)
Tylenol
SU (single use) eyewashes
SU burn Gel
SU SPF 30 insect repellent
SU Purell Deep cleaning wipes
SU iodine
Maxi pads
SU iodine swabs
finger condoms
gloves
SU celox homeostatic
Flashlight 
multitool 
IR thermometer
Large syringe
Latex Tube
PVC tube
SU electrolyte
Window screen
Mole skin
vial of bleach (insect bites, water purification etc)
SU water pack
3" swabs
All band aids
SU superglues
Neosporin 
Duct tape
silver based burn cream
thermal based blood stop powder 
pseudoephedrine
antihistamine
aspirin
Advil
caffeine pills
anti diarrhea
vial iodine tincture
SU second skin
clinging wrap for wounds
suture kit
gauze pads
surgical sponges
ace bandages
Q tips
Instant cold packs
electrical tape
Vial of pure ethyl alcohol (everclear)
hot packs
Umbilical cord clamp
scalpels
SU skin stapler
antibiotics
hemostat


My kit does not include a magnet though I carry a strong one on my person - of all of the slivers to get only steel ones would be magnetic, the magnet would have no effect on brass lead aluminum copper titanium most stainless steels tungsten etc. If I ever thought of carrying something as illegal as pot, there would be MANY prescription medicines that I would carry before carrying something as taboo as pot - unless of course I was addicted to it - that would make it a necessity. Even less likely would I admit to it here.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is my setup in the bugout bag section... http://www.preparedsociety.com/bug-out-bag/bunkerbobs-5.html

BB


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

Be Careful using a magnet to remove metal splinters (As some one already stated it only works on ferrous metals) but more importantly it will pull the metal shard in a straight line towards the magnet not necessarily my the same route of entry, which means you could end up doing more damage and more harm than good, that said only you can make that call if and when you are in that unfortunate situation.


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is my First Aid Kit, It is small enough not to be a burden or too heavy or awkward to carry, yet complete enough to to cope with nearly any scenario that could come up.

The Aim of this kit it two fold, firstly to take care of all the little PITA things like a Headache, Toothache, The trots, Small Blisters, little nicks on fingers etc...etc...
And Secondly to control a major Bleed until further, more suitable help arrives, E.G. an Ambulance, S.A.R.

It is not designed to treat a Major bleed and then allow the Casualty to continue to climb Mount Everest, but rather to stop the Casualty from bleeding out while waiting for further medical help to arrive.

As a Bushcrafter / Hiker I have to accept an element of self-responsibility regarding my personal First aid.
Many of us venture to place where conventional medical help can't get to, or to places when although conventional medical help can get to you they take much longer than normal to arrive, as such we need to be prepared and able to help ourselves for any given period should the need arise.

so here is my First Aid Kit:

Nathan's Bushcraft IFAK - In Modules

*Large Wound Dressing Module:*
1x Abdominal Pad 5"x9"
1x Burn Bag
3x Gauze Pads 3"x3"
2x Large Plasters 2"x4"
2x Non Stick Pads 4"x4"
2x Tegaderm Dressings 
1x Hypafix Dressing 10cm x 15cm

*Small Wound Dressing Module:*
3x Butterfly Closures - Large
5x Butterfly Closures - Small
2x Compeed Blister Patches 
4x Finger Plasters 
2x Fingertip Plasters
2x Knuckle Plasters 
2x Large Finger Plasters
3x Steri-Strips 3"x¼"
2x Triple Antibiotic Cream Sachets
3x Non Stick Pads 2"x2"

*Equipment Module:*
1x AAA Lithium Battery 
1x AAA Maglite Solitaire Torch 
2x Benzion Tincture Ampoules 
1x BIC Lighter 
1x CPR Face Mask 
1x Fresnel Magnifying lens 
1x Large Nail Clipper 
1x Liquid Skin Instant Glue 
1x Mini Bandage Scissors 
1x Precision Tweezers
1x Razor knife 
4x Safety Pins
2x Splint Out

*Trauma Module:*
1x Israeli Dressing 4"
1x Mini Sharpie Marker
1x Quick Clot 
1x Space Blanket 
1x SWAT-T Tourniquet

*Irrigation Module:*
6x Alcohol Prep Pads
4x Anti-Septic Hand Wipes
1x Eye Bath 
3x Nitrile Gloves 
2x Povidone Iodine Pre Pads 
1x Strip of Water Purification Tablets
1x Syringe 20cc
1x Water Bag 1 Litre
1x ZeroWet Irrigation Shield

*Medications Module:*
6x Aspirin 300mg
1x Burn Gel sachet
2x Rehydration Salts Sachets
4x Diphenhydramine 25mg
1x Hydrocortisone Cream 1% sachet
9x Ibuprofen 400mg
6x Loperamide 2mg
2x Meclizine 25mg
1x Mitigator Sting Relief
10x Acetaminophen 500mg 
4x Sting Relief Pads
2x Ranitidine (Zantac) 150mg 
1x Small Tube of Sudocrem (Zinc Oxide Paste)

*Additional Items:*
1x Fabric Tape 
1x Hand Cream
2x Hand Warmers
1x SAM Finger Splint 
1x Self Adhesive Tape 
1x Tin of Vaseline Lip Balm 
1x Triangular Bandage 
1x Zinc Oxide Tape

*Admin Module*
1x Casualty Evacuation Form
3x Mini Red Chemical Light Sticks 
1x Pencil

*Chest Trauma Kit:*
4x Antimicrobial Wipes 
1x Asherman Chest Seal 
1x Easy Peel Duct Tape 18"
1x KY Jelly Sachet
1x Nasopharyngeal Airway
2x Nitrile Gloves
1x Pneumothorax Decompression Needle 
2x Ziploc Bags

 

*Additional Items* you may want in your First Aid kit if its for a static location such as your home, Recreational Vehicle. etc...

*Admin Module:*
1x RITR EMT Waterproof Notebook

*Dental Module:*
1x Clove Oil
6x Q Tips
1x Dental Floss
1x Dental Mirror
1x Dental Wax
1x DenTemp
1x Emery Board
5x Gauze 3" x 3"
1x Lip Balm
1x Nitrile Gloves
1x Spatula
6x Tooth Picks

*Emergency Care Module:*
1x Antiseptic Wipe 
2x Aspirin 300mg 
1x CPR Face Mask 
2x Diphenhydramine 25mg
2x Emergency Sleeping Bag
1x Glucose Tablets - Packet
1x Pair of Nitrile Gloves
1x Pepcid 
1x Space Blanket 
2x Reusable Hand Warmers

*Eye Module:*
1x Eye Patch
2x Eye Wash

*Kids Medications Module:*
1x Advent Magic Cream 
6x Diphenhydramine 25mg 
2x Ibuprofen 100mg Sachets 
6x Dramamine / Travel Sick Pills 
2x Acetaminophen 120mg Sachets 
2x Acetaminophen 240mg (6+) Sachets 
2x Sting Relief Pads 
1x Sudocreme
1x Teething Gel 
6x Triple Antibiotic Cream sachets

*Kids Wound Dressing Module:*
2x Antiseptic Wipes 
3x Butterfly Closures - Small
4x Blister Patches - Small
4x Knee / Elbow Plasters 
4x Large Finger Plasters
10x Long Finger Plasters
2x Non Stick Pads 2"x2"
4x Short Finger Plasters 
4x Square Plasters

*Medications Module:*
3x Triple Antibiotic Cream sachets 
6x Antacid - Calcium Carbonate 500mg

*Musculoskeletal Module:*
1x Crepe Bandage 
1x SAM Splint

*PPE Module:*
6x Antimicrobial Wipes 
1x Hand Gel 
4x Hoo-Ahhs Field Towel 
6x Nitrile Gloves

*Small Wound Care Module:*
8x Strip Plaster 3"

*Tape Module:*
Duct Tape 
1x Micropore Surgical Tape 
1x Self Adhesive Dressing 2"

*Tool Module:*
1x Digital Thermometer
1x Mosquito Forceps 
1x Sharp Scissors 
1x Small Nail Clipper 
1x Sting Scraper Card 
1x Trauma Shears 
1x Tweezers - Angled 
1x Tweezers - Pointed

*Blister Module:*
4x Alcohol Pads 
1x Antiseptic Wipe 
4x Blister Patches - Large 
4x Blister Patches - Medium 
1x Liquid Talc 5ml 
1x Safety Pin 
1x Scalpel Blade
1x Thick Foam Pad 
2x Moleskin Patches


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

I posted a Doom and Bloom Med list. I have much more than that list, but it is a good start!
Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------

